# [RISOLTO] Problema runlevel

## ramiel

Oggi ho dato rc-update show per vedere a che runlevel era posizionato net.eth0 perchè mi dice in fase di boot che non posso avviarlo in fase di boot...ma il runleevel è default e non boot!Comunque dando rc-update show ho questo strano output che non avevo mai visto.

```

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/default/local

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/default/netmount

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/clock

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/domainname

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/net.lo

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/bootmisc

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/keymaps

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/modules

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/urandom

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/rmnologin

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/checkroot

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/checkfs

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/localmount

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/consolefont

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/hostname

           alsasound | boot

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

                dbus |      default

          domainname | boot

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

             hotplug |      default

             ifplugd |      default

               ivman |      default

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

             numlock |      default

           rmnologin | boot

               samba |      default

              splash |      default

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

```

A coa può essere dovuto quel * Broken runlevel entry? E possibilmente la causa di quel problema di cui sopra?Last edited by ramiel on Sun Jul 16, 2006 12:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ramiel wrote:*   

> A coa può essere dovuto quel * Broken runlevel entry? E possibilmente la causa di quel problema di cui sopra?

 

sicuramente ad un aggiornamento di baselayout che non è andato come dovrebbe

hai fatto un downgrade?

----------

## ramiel

no...ora ci provo

----------

## ramiel

si grazie...era quello....Ma è possibile che questo accada ad ogni upgrade di baselayout?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ramiel wrote:*   

> si grazie...era quello....Ma è possibile che questo accada ad ogni upgrade di baselayout?

 

no. è possibile che accada per un downgrade o per un aggiornamento eseguito male

----------

## !equilibrium

per fixare il problema, un semplice rc-update add non basta, prima devi rimuoverli con rc-update del e poi riaggiungerli (sempre con rc-update add).

----------

